
Hypothesis for Computer Science Researchers - shae
http://hypothesis.works/articles/hypothesis-for-researchers/
======
arbie
This reminds me of Test::LectroTest for Perl. A handy module that saves you
from the monotony and unproductive slog of test-driven design.

